# Prince of Wales Hotel



## Kaelyn (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new to timesharing, and trading.... and I'm looking for good ideas on resorts to trade into near or in Glacier National Park, of Prince of Wales Hotel.  Does anyone have any recommendations or anything they'd like to share?


----------



## Meow (Sep 8, 2013)

Meadow Lake Resort in Columbia Falls, Mont. is very near to Glacier Park. It is very nice.  We have stayed there. It is available through RCI, but not II.
Prince of Wales Hotel is an ancient, rustic landmark hotel in Waterton Park in Canada.  Great to admire, but I wouldn't want to stay there.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kaelyn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to timesharing, and trading.... and I'm looking for good ideas on resorts to trade into near or in Glacier National Park, of Prince of Wales Hotel.  Does anyone have any recommendations or anything they'd like to share?



There are timeshares mostly on the west side of Glacier and then up at Banff/Canmore.  For the east side of Glacier or Waterton (where the Prince of Wales is) you need a motel.  I really liked the Many Glaciers hotel which is one of the old classics but not as old and creaky as the Prince of Wales.  Waterton is an easy daytrip from there.  I've also stayed in Canmore at the Bear mountain motel (or similar name) which I really liked.  It's old but clean and comfortable and a great location.  They have an apartment up over the office that is a 2 BR with living room and full kitchen.  It is up some really narrow metal stairs but very comfortable.  

Sue


----------

